# Dutch Oven Black Forest Cake



## ozark rt (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is one I stole from the lady who got us started using dutch ovens for my wife's former girl scout troops. I will link the site I took this from if you want to check other recipes.
http://www.aetn.org/arkansasoutdoors/archives.htm

BTW I've done this one using Dr Pepper & it turned out very good.

DUTCH OVEN BLACK FOREST CAKE 
by Phyllis Speer
2 large cans cherry pie filling
1 butter recipe fudge cake mix
1 12-oz. can soft drink (Coke, Sprite, Dr. Pepper, etc.)
Spray 12-inch Dutch oven with vegetable spray. Pour pie filling in oven. Sprinkle dry cake mix over pie filling. Pour soft drink over cake mix. Do not mix. Cook at 400-degrees about 40-45 minutes.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds interesting but what's the soda pop for?


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

Gonna have to try this.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Can't say I've seen butter recipe cake mix around...will betty crocker work?


----------



## ozark rt (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, Betty Croker Supermoist Cake Mix, Butter Reciper Chocolate will do just fine. And Deb the pop is for moistening as well as a different flavor.


----------



## short one (Jul 25, 2007)

Very similar to what we do with white cake mix. I'll have the mrs. pick up a fudge cake mix and try this one. Thanks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

So if you used say vanilla cake and orange soda pop you'd have an orange flavored cake? Hmmmm interesting. Cherry cola cake. Rootbeer cake. Birchbeer cake. Moxie cake. No I'm the only one here that likes Moxie.


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

YOU CAN GET BIRCHBEER?!?!?! NO FAIR!!!

I sure do miss that stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I gotta find a place that has it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

Well sort of ... I don't buy it I make it

I don't know if you can buy it in a store already made anymore but it's really simple to make from extracts. Save your 2 liter bottles or have friends save them for you or if you have beer kegs you can reserve a few for root beer or birch beer or cherry cola or cream soda whatever.  .... Here's one place I get mine:

http://www.mountainhomebrew.com/inde...S&Category=152

or you can make your own extracts and add your own fruit flavors:

http://byo.com/feature/547.html


If your interested I have a bunch of recipes for soda pop.


----------



## ozark rt (Jul 26, 2007)

We can still get Stewart's birch beer around here. My youngest daughter found she was allergic to it the hard way by breaking out in hives. Funny thing is she isn't allergic to root beer though.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 1, 2008)

spam reported


----------

